# Test drive unlimited 2



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Is anyone else excited ebout this game or is it just me lol 
I love the fact that you can turn your lights on, indicate, put the hoods on convertibles up and down, clean your car etc. :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, my lad informed me, just this evening, that he WILL be expecting it at Christmas.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

loved the first one,and i am more excited by this than gran turismo :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved the first one too....frikking ace game...loved the fact that you could put the windows up and down. Oh and the fact that you can just drive about


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yer i wasted a big chuck of my life on the first one and had more cars and money than i knew what to do with, loved the fact you could just drive around and not have to race, but the racing was still good enough to keep you happy.

i will be getting it but i dont beleive there is a due date yet?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do I get another Xbox for this? Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely. Thought the first one was fantastic, can't remember where I left it, however I think I'd got to the point of owning almost every car possible and having unfathomable wealth. Hopefully the sequel will be just as good


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Due out the 24th of september so not long to wait, it looks like it will be 100% better than the first game so it should be stunning, definately my most anticipated racing game this year


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

24th of september :O how did that slip past so fast

cant wait


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Look forward to it. Don't look forward to the price..


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

its only money you cant take it with you


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah, its just a pain buying nice things when you work for £4 an hour!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

well its more than i started on, so you just have to work hard prove ya self and hope thye notice and start paying you more.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just over a month to go, I am hoping this is going to be the game that the first one was so close to being!!

As long as the online lag is sorted then it will be epic.


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

SAD NEWS: Test drive unlimited 2 has been delayed untill january 2011


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh for god sake


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

this is what happened a lot with the last one, but id rather they get it right.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wait what!? why?


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Its now got a solid release date of January 28th just in time for my birthday lol


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a few vids all






Loving the music off this vid






Game play etc


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I am really looking forward to get this game. Actually getting a 42" HDTV and a PS3 specially to play this game along with a G27 steering wheel. 

But looking through the videos of the gameplay on youtube I cant help but wander if this game will be anything like GTA, that is that you are able to walk around aswell or is it just inside houses, dealerships and clubs ?

Cant wait! Looking forward to the sounds of this game as the sounds in TDU were nothing like the actual cars sounds in real life. Also got dirt roads aswell so looking forward to those aswell


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

I lost many hours of my life to the last one, mainly just cruising around in my Ferrari F40or blasting past people on the back wheel of a ZX10 R Kawasaki.

From what I can gather, they are not going to have bikes on the game when its released, they will be released as DLC content at a later date... very poor.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant wait to get my XBOX360 out of the loft in my house and into the flat...we got a 50" Panasonic Viera Plasma on Saturday...just screaming for a savage XBOX360 shakedown!


----------

